# Which DVD/NAV ???



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey bro's....I'm just asking for your personal opinions on this if you don't mind. I'm not an an electronics tech so your help would be appreciated. Here is a list of possibles for my GTO. Thanks bro's. Gpr1200r

Kenwood 7017 
Kenwood DDX-8017
Kenwood P-NAV6019
Kenwood KVT-815DVD 

Pioneer AVH-P6800DVD 
Pioneer AVIC-Z1 
Pioneer AVH-P7600DVD 

Alpine IVA-D901 
Alpine IVA-D310
Alpine TME-M790


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Pioneer AVIC-Z1
Jensen VM9021TS
Eclipse AVN5500

Ok I've narrowed it down to these 3 although the Jensen requires an addtional box for nav at 500. Really leaning towards the pioneer but may wait 6 months to see if the prices come down.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

I went with the Z1. Hopefully I'll install it in the next week or two.

Check out AVIC411 for info on 'hacks' & un-published options with the unit.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

ShadesOfGrey said:


> I went with the Z1. Hopefully I'll install it in the next week or two.
> 
> Check out AVIC411 for info on 'hacks' & un-published options with the unit.
> 
> ShadesOfGrey


I SAW THE Z1 RETAILS FOR $2200, BUT I HAVE FOUND IT ON EBAY FOR ABOUT $1500!!!


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys......I have decided on the Z1 but will wait till after christmas to see if the price drops.


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Have the pioneer double din avic-d1 HUGE piece of poo! Looks cool nav sucks in most towns. Just got home from hot rod drag week 3800 mile trip and used the garmin c330 windshield mount about 70% of the time because if you look for a address with the pioneer it might find it in your city but most of the time its about 300 miles off. prime example looked for a harley shop in chicago to get a t shirt looked on pioneer nav because garmin was in another vehicle and the pioneer took me downtown chicago followed her around and said arriving at destination on right which was mcdonalds not the harley shop. another example was in michigan with an address of a harley shop in paw paw typed it in and took me to the police station. Called pioneer and no updates for the disk that says 2005 but is actually 2003 because my house address cant be found in fort worth. I could go on and on but i think you get the point. junk save your money and buy a garmin!


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Clarion MAX675VD 

Found it online for $647.99. Retail is $1300.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

05NTEX said:


> Have the pioneer double din avic-d1 HUGE piece of poo! Looks cool nav sucks in most towns. Just got home from hot rod drag week 3800 mile trip and used the garmin c330 windshield mount about 70% of the time because if you look for a address with the pioneer it might find it in your city but most of the time its about 300 miles off. prime example looked for a harley shop in chicago to get a t shirt looked on pioneer nav because garmin was in another vehicle and the pioneer took me downtown chicago followed her around and said arriving at destination on right which was mcdonalds not the harley shop. another example was in michigan with an address of a harley shop in paw paw typed it in and took me to the police station. Called pioneer and no updates for the disk that says 2005 but is actually 2003 because my house address cant be found in fort worth. I could go on and on but i think you get the point. junk save your money and buy a garmin!




Yo Dude.....Please expound as I am still thinking of purchasing the Pioneer system......Thanks..

Peace Out.......Gpr1200r


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

I ended upp going with the Kenwood Kvt 817-dvd and the Kna 4100dv Nav system. Both retail for about $2900. Got it installed for 1500.00


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

ShadesOfGrey said:


> I went with the Z1. Hopefully I'll install it in the next week or two.
> 
> How do you like the Z1? This is the system I am looking at. How well did it fit?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I went with Verizon's VZ Navigator on my razor phone.This works great with voice,arrows and mapquest maps.It cost's $10 a month or $3 a day when you need it. Check it out.


----------

